# Does anyone know how much we would pay for a small caravan



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

And indeed where we would get one from TIA


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

philly said:


> And indeed where we would get one from TIA


As in a tourer or a static? Touring hasn't really caught on here as there is only one proper park-up site in Polis. Many people import statics for building projects (to live in temporarily whilst their house is being finished) - The majority are imported in through Limassol and I think there's a place that sells/rents statics I remember passing on oneof the Limassol roundabouts (can't remmember which one now since the flyover went in)...Tourers would have to be imported privately.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

kimonas said:


> As in a tourer or a static? Touring hasn't really caught on here as there is only one proper park-up site in Polis. Many people import statics for building projects (to live in temporarily whilst their house is being finished) - The majority are imported in through Limassol and I think there's a place that sells/rents statics I remember passing on oneof the Limassol roundabouts (can't remmember which one now since the flyover went in)...Tourers would have to be imported privately.


Static and very small ......

Would u know where and approx how much many thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

philly said:


> Static and very small ......
> 
> Would u know where and approx how much many thanks


Try Silverhill Caravans - Quality new and used static caravans
who specialise in importing caravans to Cyprus - their used stock ranges from 2-7k (UK pounds) plus shipping.


----------

